# PC an Fernseher



## Klang (25. August 2003)

Hallo User...

ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen. Folgendes Problem habe ich:

Ich bin im Besitz einer nvidia GeForce 4 MX 420. Diese hat einen TV Out Ausgang. Ich möchte meine Filme die ich über den PC abspiele auf meinem Fernseher sehen. Was muss ich da tun? Ich habe sämtliche Kabel und auch alle Verbindungen schon ausprobiert, aber ich bekomme einfach kein Bild.

Muss ich noch irgendwas an den Einstellungen in der Systemsteuerung umstellen, damit ein Bild auf dem Fernseher möglich ist?


----------



## Bluebo (25. August 2003)

Hi Klang!

Ich habe dir mal was gebastellt! überprüfe mal die Einstellungen.


----------



## Helmut Klein (25. August 2003)

Dieser Thread sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Klang (25. August 2003)

Hi Bluebo...

Erst mal vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Ich habe aber MS Windows 2000 als Betriebssystem und da ist dieser von dir aufgezeigt Menüpunkt so nicht enthalten. 

Oder liegt es gar an den Treibern für meine Grafikkarte? Sollte ich diese aktualisieren? Zur Zeit habe ich die Standard Windows Treiber für meine Grafikkarte...

MfG Klang


----------



## eViLaSh (25. August 2003)

hol dir am besten die neusten treiber für deine grafikkarte, viell. ist das feat. bei deinen Treibern nicht möglich, zur not kannst du dir auch tvtool holen, das gibts auf, wer hätts geglaubt auf http://tvtool.info/


----------



## Helmut Klein (25. August 2003)

Als erstes solltest du dir den neuesten Detonator von http://www.nvidia.de (wird wohl der hier sein) holen, danach deinstallierst du den aktuellen Windows-Treiber und startest neu.

Eigenschaften von Arbeitsplatz -> Hardware -> Geräte-Manager 
-> Grafikkarte

Dann Rechtsklick auf die Grafikkarte und "Deinstallieren".

Nach dem Neustart einfach den Detonator installieren und wieder neu starten, dann sollte alles der Beschreibung hier passen.

Noch ein Bild:


----------



## Klang (26. August 2003)

Ich bedanke mich bei allen... Es klappt alles wunderbar...


----------

